# "One Word Tale" (new game)



## KenpoTex (Aug 27, 2008)

Saw this on another forum and just about shot iced-tea out my nose from laughing while reading it.  Thought we could give it a try here.

The idea is to create a story one word at a time.

Rules:
1) Each post contains only one word.

2) You must wait until someone else has posted before posting again.

3) The words a, an, and the are exceptions to the rule...they don't _have_ to count as "your word" unless you want them to.  (in other words, your post could be "the squirrel," or "an apple").

have fun...

-----------------

Yesterday


----------



## Hyper_Shadow (Aug 27, 2008)

a marshmallow


----------



## celtic_crippler (Aug 27, 2008)

Hyper_Shadow said:


> a marshmallow


 
awaits


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 27, 2008)

because


----------



## jkembry (Aug 27, 2008)

it


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 27, 2008)

knows


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 27, 2008)

all


----------



## Hyper_Shadow (Aug 27, 2008)

matters


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 27, 2008)

not


----------



## celtic_crippler (Aug 27, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> because


 


jkembry said:


> it


 


stone_dragone said:


> knows


 


Xue Sheng said:


> all


 


Hyper_Shadow said:


> matters


 


MA-Caver said:


> not


 
where


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 27, 2008)

a duck


----------



## celtic_crippler (Aug 27, 2008)

> a marshmallow awaits because it knows all matters not where a duck


 is involved


----------



## zDom (Aug 27, 2008)

celtic_crippler said:


> is involved.




Ducks


----------



## bluemtn (Aug 27, 2008)

will


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 27, 2008)

never


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 27, 2008)

rule the


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 27, 2008)

ninjas


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 27, 2008)

Waffles


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 27, 2008)

Therefore,


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 27, 2008)

The marshmallow


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 27, 2008)

exploded


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 27, 2008)

a mess


----------



## teekin (Aug 27, 2008)

schemes


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 28, 2008)

the story so far (I added punctuation in an effort to make it somewhat coherent ):



> Yesterday a marshmallow awaits because it knows all matters not where a duck is involved.  Ducks will never rule the ninjas waffles.  Therefore, the marshmallow exploded a mess.  Schemes



haphazardly


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 28, 2008)

Throughout


----------



## zDom (Aug 28, 2008)

time


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 28, 2008)

However


----------



## kenpofighter (Aug 28, 2008)

will


----------



## Nolerama (Aug 28, 2008)

taste


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 28, 2008)

Horrible


----------



## zDom (Aug 28, 2008)

unless


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 28, 2008)

Superman


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 28, 2008)

stops


----------



## kenpofighter (Aug 28, 2008)

throwing


----------



## teekin (Aug 29, 2008)

nude


----------



## ejaazi (Aug 29, 2008)

pictures


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 29, 2008)

of


----------



## Hyper_Shadow (Aug 29, 2008)

of Jesus


----------



## kenpofighter (Aug 29, 2008)

The marshmallow's


----------



## zDom (Aug 29, 2008)

essence


----------



## teekin (Aug 29, 2008)

oozed


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 30, 2008)

and


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 30, 2008)

then


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 30, 2008)

the snake


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 30, 2008)

imploded


----------



## zDom (Aug 30, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> imploded*.*



Naturally,


----------



## Fiendlover (Sep 1, 2008)

the duck


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 1, 2008)

will


----------



## Hyper_Shadow (Sep 1, 2008)

expire


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 1, 2008)

The "story" so far:


> Yesterday a marshmallow awaits because it knows all matters not where a duck is involved. Ducks will never rule the ninjas waffles. Therefore, the marshmallow exploded a mess.
> Schemes, haphazardly throughout time however, will taste horrible unless Superman stops throwing nude pictures of Jesus.  The marshmallow's essence oozed, and then the snake imploded.  Naturally, the duck will expire.



The funeral


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 1, 2008)

never


----------



## Fiendlover (Sep 1, 2008)

hates


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 1, 2008)

Dracula


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 1, 2008)

or spiderman


----------



## 14 Kempo (Sep 1, 2008)

but batman


----------



## bluemtn (Sep 1, 2008)

loathes


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 1, 2008)

chocolate... 
(here's proof)


----------



## mook jong man (Sep 2, 2008)

Donuts


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 2, 2008)

because


----------



## bluemtn (Sep 2, 2008)

constipation


----------



## Hyper_Shadow (Sep 2, 2008)

is bad


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 2, 2008)

One


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 2, 2008)

time


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 2, 2008)

long


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 2, 2008)

flights


----------



## bluemtn (Sep 2, 2008)

had


----------



## zDom (Sep 2, 2008)

peanuts


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 2, 2008)

required


----------



## teekin (Sep 3, 2008)

,however


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 3, 2008)

stale


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 3, 2008)

> Yesterday a marshmallow awaits because it knows all matters not where a duck is involved. Ducks will never rule the ninjas waffles. Therefore, the marshmallow exploded a mess.
> Schemes, haphazardly throughout time however, will taste horrible unless Superman stops throwing nude pictures of Jesus. The marshmallow's essence oozed, and then the snake imploded. Naturally, the duck will expire.
> The funeral never hates Dracula or Spiderman, but Batman loathes chocolate donuts because constipation is bad.  One time, long flights had peanuts required, however stale



,because


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 3, 2008)

airline


----------



## zDom (Sep 3, 2008)

weenies


----------



## mook jong man (Sep 4, 2008)

suck


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 4, 2008)

Only


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 4, 2008)

flight-attendants


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 4, 2008)

brandishing


----------



## teekin (Sep 4, 2008)

cattle-prods


----------



## zDom (Sep 4, 2008)

smile


----------



## Hyper_Shadow (Sep 5, 2008)

wolfishly


----------



## zDom (Sep 5, 2008)

while


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 5, 2008)

torturing


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 5, 2008)

unsuspecting


----------



## teekin (Sep 6, 2008)

waterfowl


----------



## Fiendlover (Sep 6, 2008)

pellets.


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 6, 2008)

> Yesterday a marshmallow awaits because it knows all matters not where a duck is involved. Ducks will never rule the ninjas waffles. Therefore, the marshmallow exploded a mess.
> Schemes, haphazardly throughout time however, will taste horrible unless Superman stops throwing nude pictures of Jesus. The marshmallow's essence oozed, and then the snake imploded. Naturally, the duck will expire.
> The funeral never hates Dracula or Spiderman, but Batman loathes chocolate donuts because constipation is bad. One time, long flights had peanuts required, however stale, because airline weenies suck.  Only flight-attendants brandishing cattle-prods smile wolfishly while torturing unsuspecting waterfowl pellets.



The pilots


----------



## Fiendlover (Sep 8, 2008)

imploded


----------



## teekin (Sep 8, 2008)

suddenly


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 8, 2008)

but


----------



## zDom (Sep 8, 2008)

fortunately


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 8, 2008)

the auto-pilot


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 8, 2008)

prematurely


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 8, 2008)

fubared


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 8, 2008)

all


----------



## celtic_crippler (Sep 8, 2008)

priapasm


----------



## zDom (Sep 9, 2008)

causing


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 14, 2008)

rapid


----------



## teekin (Sep 23, 2008)

decompression


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 24, 2008)

within the


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 24, 2008)

atmosphere.


----------



## teekin (Sep 25, 2008)

A Black Hole


----------



## zDom (Sep 25, 2008)

rarely


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 25, 2008)

opens


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 25, 2008)

while


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 25, 2008)

spewing


----------



## stickarts (Sep 25, 2008)

flames


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 25, 2008)

outward


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 25, 2008)

Consuming


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 25, 2008)

> Yesterday a marshmallow awaits because it knows all matters not where a duck is involved. Ducks will never rule the ninjas waffles. Therefore, the marshmallow exploded a mess.
> Schemes, haphazardly throughout time however, will taste horrible unless Superman stops throwing nude pictures of Jesus. The marshmallow's essence oozed, and then the snake imploded. Naturally, the duck will expire.
> The funeral never hates Dracula or Spiderman, but Batman loathes chocolate donuts because constipation is bad. One time, long flights had peanuts required, however stale, because airline weenies suck. Only flight-attendants brandishing cattle-prods smile wolfishly while torturing unsuspecting waterfowl pellets.
> The Pilots imploded suddenly but fortunately, the auto-pilot prematurely fubared all prioprasm causing rapid decompression within the atmosphere.  A black-hole rarely opens while spewing flames outward consuming



planets


----------

